# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Los cerca de 300 anteproyectos que permitirán depurar las aguas residuales del Pirineo salen a información pública

## Embalses

*Los cerca de 300 anteproyectos que permitirán depurar las aguas residuales del Pirineo salen a información pública* 
06-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

El Boletín Oficial de Aragón (BOA) publica hoy el anuncio por el que se someten a información pública los anteproyectos de construcción y explotación de las estaciones depuradoras de aguas residuales del Pirineo aragonés. La inversión prevista en obras para realizar las actuaciones, que beneficiarán a 292 núcleos, ronda los 128 millones de euros.

Con estas actuaciones, según indicó el Gobierno aragonés en una nota se conseguirá que el Pirineo se convierta en la primera área de Aragón y una de las primeras de Europa en depurar sus aguas de manera integral, y servirá también de importante revulsivo para la economía y el empleo de la provincia de Huesca.

Aragón acometerá por primera vez obras de interés general del Estado, gracias a un convenio firmado entre el Departamento de Medio Ambiente y el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, para el desarrollo en Aragón del Plan Nacional de Calidad de las Aguas. El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente encomienda la ejecución de las obras de depuración integral de los ríos del Pirineo aragonés a la comunidad autónoma y aporta la financiación dentro del presupuesto del Plan Nacional de Calidad de las Aguas.

El Instituto Aragonés del Agua acometerá todas las obras siguiendo la modalidad de régimen de concesión de obra pública. De este modo, las empresas concesionarias construirán y explotarán las obras durante 20 años. Las obras saldrán a licitación divididas en cuatro lotes.

Se beneficiarán 292 núcleos de 62 municipios, que suman 21.248 habitantes, en las comarcas de La Jacetania, Alto Gállego, Sobrarbe y Ribagorza. Las actuaciones contemplan cuatro tipos de tecnología: aireación prolongada, instalaciones compactas de oxidación prolongada, tanques imhoff, y en ubicaciones donde haya pocos habitantes, fosas sépticas y filtros biológicos. El objetivo de estas obras es depurar las aguas residuales del Pirineo de todos los núcleos que todavía no disponen de tratamiento, para alcanzar la calidad integral de las aguas y los ríos pirenaicos, en unas zonas de especial valor y fragilidad ambiental.

CONVENIO CON EL MINISTERIO

El pasado mes de abril el Consejo de Ministros aprobó el convenio específico con el Departamento de Medio Ambiente por el que Aragón recibirá 169,1 millones de euros del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente para el desarrollo en la Comunidad del Plan Nacional de Calidad de las Aguas. El convenio específico aprobado en Consejo de Ministros desarrolla lo previsto en el convenio marco entre el Estado y Aragón en materia de medio ambiente acordado en octubre de 2007.

La aportación total prevista para calidad de las aguas hasta 2015, por parte del Ministerio, se eleva a 347 millones, de los que 169,1 corresponden al periodo de la actual legislatura autonómica (hasta 2011). Para 2009, los Presupuestos Generales del Estado ya incluyen una partida de 46 millones para este convenio, que se suman a los 30 millones incluidos en la partida de 2008. Estas inversiones se suman a las del Plan Especial de Depuración, que contempla una inversión de más de 1.000 millones de euros.

----------

